# Alarm upgrade



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi to all 

Was crusing through E-bay and found this 

Item number: 290024683734	

GENUINE NISSAN

X TRAIL ALARM UPGRADE COMPONENTS 

BRAND NEW

SIREN AND BRACKET, WIRING LOOM

ALARM CONTROL UNIT ACU 7202

STICKY PADS AND SCREWS

Has anyone any idea if this is an upgrade to the existing alarm or a mis advertised standard alarm.
If its an upgrade what do you get that the standard unit does not do


----------



## slimxtrail (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi well I purchased one there are no instructions. Any body got any idea were it goes or if any other parts are required interior sensors for instance! Any help appreciated.

Item Link
eBay.co.uk: NISSAN X TRAIL ALARM UPGRADE COMPONENTS - BRAND NEW (item 290024683802 end time 02-Sep-06 22:46:14 BST)


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Aftersearching around my X-trail i found it already had this upgrade fitted.It comprises of interior sensors and a control unit that is fitted behinde the fuse box under the steering wheel.
Where all the electrical connections go i am unsure of as yet but may try to find them when i return from holiday.The 2 interior sensors are fitted at the top of the A pillar near the sun visor.


----------



## slimxtrail (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi thanks for the reply. I have an import which has the alarm missing. The bunch of bits came without the sensors. But at least now I can see were the alarm is meant to go if there are any spare connectors. Just wonder if the X-trail is that modern that the computer needs to be told on the car its there once installed. Cheers.


----------



## taffyboy123 (Oct 5, 2006)

*alarm upgrade*

Hi all
I have an 2005 RHD X trail with no alarm upgrade fitted, however a colleague has given me the alarm upgrade components, siren and bracket wiring loom and ACU 7202 along with some sticky pads and screws. Does anyone know please what the wiring connections are for this and is it relatively easy to do yourself?.

Thanks for your asistance 


Taffyboy123


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

taffyboy123 said:


> Hi all
> I have an 2005 RHD X trail with no alarm upgrade fitted, however a colleague has given me the alarm upgrade components, siren and bracket wiring loom and ACU 7202 along with some sticky pads and screws. Does anyone know please what the wiring connections are for this and is it relatively easy to do yourself?.
> 
> Thanks for your asistance
> ...



Hi TB123,

This subject was recently discussed in another thread.
In fact I will merge this post to the other thread... I am not sure if you will find answers to your questions...


----------

